# glue for corian



## Mather323 (Feb 9, 2008)

I got some corian from the pen swap and I have a great idea of what to do with it.  What is a good glue or how do I glue up the corian, thanks, Mike [^]


----------



## Chasper (Feb 9, 2008)

For the countertop market, which is the primary market for Corian, they sell a resin binder to glue it together.  Countertops are normally thicker on the edge and that is made by gluing up multiple pieces.  The "offical" adhesive is color matched to the color of the corian you are gluing together, so the line will not be visible.  I bought some colors and used them, but for a finely detailed turning like a pen the line is still visible, even more so if the color is not an exact match.  I just use a medium CA for all Corian now, it is just as good.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had good results with both a CA and 15 minute epoxy


----------



## drawknife (Feb 9, 2008)

CA glue works fine, main thing is that the pieces you're gluing together is completely flat. I lay a sheet of 400 grit on a flat surface and sand the corian across it until it show flat. DNA the dust off and then glue. An example of this is at http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33294


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 9, 2008)

Mike, I should have included some instructions. My fault. I take the corian and place it into a clamp and tighten it down. I then use the thinest CA I have (aircraft grade) and run a bead along the seam. I then let it sit for 24 hours before I touch it because a small shock can crack the seam and you sill not see it. If you have any more questions, let me know and I may be able to help you. i do a lot of work with corian and can make it look seamless. If you want, I can send you out a small tube of the CA that I use.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 9, 2008)

Wal-Mart sells an epoxy for plastic that has one of the same chemicals as the Corian epoxy.  

I've used CA after an Alcohol wipe.  Clamped overnight.


----------



## DozerMite (Feb 9, 2008)

I use CA and usually turn in about 45 min. Haven't had any seperate.


----------



## JWW (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought a box of corian scraps awhile back and the guy talked me into a "special" wicking glue when I told him I was going to use ca. When it arrived the wicking glue does not appear to be more than thin ca. I haven't tried it yet but it even says on the label, wicking ca industrial strength. I would bet there's not much difference.


----------



## barrels (Feb 10, 2008)

I do a lot of corian pens and corian segments in pens... CA works fine, but as others have said make sure your surfaces are flat and square. To seal the seams after turning put a seam of CA and then sand.


Good Luck


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Feb 10, 2008)

Eric,

That's the first time I've seen anyone mention sealing the seams in Corian after they've been turned but before sanding.  You may have just revived my interest in turning light colored Corian.  Darker Corian seems to hide the seams okay, but I've struggled with white and light colors showing their seams - even with careful flat surfaces and DNA and other appreciated tips.  I will look forward to trying this on my next Corian.  THANKS!


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by barrels_
> 
> I do a lot of corian pens and corian segments in pens... CA works fine, but as others have said make sure your surfaces are flat and square. To seal the seams after turning put a seam of CA and then sand.
> 
> ...



It's amazing what you learn here every day    I would have never thought of that.


----------



## smawson (Feb 10, 2008)

I recently picked up a lot of pieces of Corian.  It came from Art Specialties in Lancaseter NY.  The owner suggested a specific Corian glue.  The brand is Cyberbond-Apollo 2002 which they sell.  The Corian pieces are clamped together, make sure they are square, then the Apollo is ran down the seam.  The glue will wick about 1/2 inch, the less left on the seam surface the better, a little goes a long way.  I usually leave clamped overnight then drill, turn etc.  This wicking glue will also do a good job gluing in tubes.   It is not cheap, .70 oz.=$15.00 but does do a great job.  CA does a good job as well but you have to apply to each surface.


----------

